# cabinet refacing question



## pahomeowner (Sep 30, 2005)

I keep seeing ads for a company that redoes your kitchen cabinet, they replace the doors, drawers and hardware.  Has any one done this, how much cheaper is it really.  I guess it would be worth it to me if it was at least half the cost of just replacing the cabinets, but I don't know,and I hate to call and get an estimate because I"m afraid their salesman might nag me to death.  Anyone out there ever done this?


----------



## Bill (Oct 10, 2005)

I used to sell these projects... I would not use that system for my self.  I sold one that made sense where the basic cabinets were strong and the doors were ugly.  and the people wanted exactly the same cabinetry.  I would take very close measurements of all your walls, windows etc. and take it to a good builders supply store and they will design exactly what you want.  It will be a little more expensive but it will be what you want and not a patch.


----------



## BillsCatz (Dec 3, 2005)

What you describe is also called 'refacing' the cabinets.  The cabinet bodies are kept, and then new face frames, doors and drawer fronts are installed on them.  This generally goes along with new counter tops as well.  This is an okay plan if the cabinets themselves are in good shape and made of quality material. 

I've seen really good refacing and really shabby.  Ask to see a sample door and drawer front.  Don't hesitate to ask to see a kitchen they've done.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 4, 2006)

I would also ask to see a kitchen they have done 2 years ago to make sure there work holds up.


----------



## Maurers Custom Cabinetry (Feb 25, 2006)

In regards to your dilemma, we have often had to compete against cabinet refacing companies with our stock cabinet line. 90% of the time when it comes down to the nuts and bolts of it replacing old w/ new is literally only 2-3,000 dollars more depending on design changes etc. Also bear in mind that if you dont have quality cabinets to begin with (no pressboard, particle board "engineered furniture board etc.) all your doing to be blunt is putting perfume on a skunk lol.


----------



## BillsCatz (Mar 16, 2006)

I've run across various refacing projects where beautiful oak doors and drawer fronts had been put on tired particleboard cabinets.  I mean CHEAP cabinets, like bargain basement quality.  Everything looked great until you opened the door.

There's a dividing line where refacing just isn't worth it.  Yes, it's a less expensive method if you have real wood cabinet bodies in good condition, otherwise it's like putting a pearl necklace on a pig.  =)

Bill


----------



## milehigh_woodcrafter (Apr 3, 2006)

It's really a decision you have to make.  you have to evaluate the current condition of your cabinetry and ask if it's worth it.  I hate prefab cabs, but maybe call local custom cab shops and get some bids.  any shop worth their weight will give a free estimate and maybe some drafting too.  Custom offers a far higher quality cab plus harware plus warranty plus it's more of a solution than a quick fix.  just my $.02


----------

